# Great source for exVAG VW T5 Californias



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I came across this website recently: VW T5 California recently and paid a visit to them at the weekend.

If you want a California but don't like UK prices these ex management models are fantastic. Mileages are low and specifications very high. Because overheads are low, prices are significantly lower than other sources.

Ofcourse, you could import yourself but at these prices why bother?

I should mention that I have no interest in this business but simply like what they are doing!


----------

